# Egg Collection



## lrose (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this website, have no idea how to use it properly just yet so I do apologise for not using all the correct abbreviations.

My DP and I have been together for 5 years and have been trying for a baby for 3 years. After various tests we found out that he had a blockage which was why there was no sperm found. Luckily there was sperm sitting behind this blockage that we are using for IVF. There's a question as to whether or not we will be able to conceive naturally in the future but not totally ruled out yet.

We started IVF in 18th Jan and on 10th Feb I was still not ready for stimms. Had to go back on 17th and was still not ready which was really frustrating. I am finally on stimms now and have my egg collection date on Wednesday 4th March. 

Just looking for as much advice or for as many experiences about egg collection.

What is a good number of eggs?
What should I do/not do before or after procedure?
When do they start to "culture" eggs and sperm?
Do I find out straight away how many "good" eggs they retrieved?
Will the clinic keep in touch with me over few days after EC? 

I will find out as much info as I can tomorrow but just feeling a but anxious today! Any help or advice would be amazing! x


----------



## hopeleeds (Nov 8, 2014)

i am at the end of my first IVF go its been a tough one it just takes over your life as you will know.  I have been with my other half for 12 years trying for over 4 years we have had two chemical pregnancies in that time and our infertility is unexplained 

I have been on the long protocol of IVF and to be honest its been okay had a scare at the beginning because the drugs were not responding but it was because i had a cyst but that was taken care of so we stimmed nicely after that.  I had my egg collection Friday they told us their and then we had 5 and yesterday they called and said 4 had fertilised.  Today they called to say to get ready for transfer tomorrow afternoon but they said they may cancel if they feel their is enough left that will make day 5.  They have said if they think that out of the four they all have a good chance they will put tow back in 

I am so hoping this works good luck to you i wish you all the best and hope your dreams come and they do x 

answer to your questions 
What is a good number of eggs?  it only takes one 
What should I do/not do before or after procedure?  I gave up drinking months ago i would stop drinking and remove any stress from your life i told work what i was doing and it was a massive weight off me because i have been able to work from home and not stress 
When do they start to "culture" eggs and sperm? not sure to this 
Do I find out straight away how many "good" eggs they retrieved? i wont know until tomorrow on day 3 its been a hell of a long weekend 
Will the clinic keep in touch with me over few days after EC yes they are great but can only tell you so much every call is a hurdle and then you move onto the next one 

Good luck x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

There is an extensive thread about egg collection experiences. There is a link to it on the useful tips thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325299.0

There are also links to other threads you might find useful including top tips and useful information.

It only takes one egg, most clinics want to see 3 good follies on your scan because not every follie contains an egg. They tell you when you come round how many eggs you have. Sometime when you get over 15 eggs they may want to freeze the embryo if they are worried about ohss.

My clinic calls the day after EC to let you know how many fertilised and then updates most days.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Best of luck with your egg collection!!  I had mine on friday and, for some reason, I thought it was going to be a local anaesthetic (like when I've had a colonoscopy in the past) but it was a full on knock out job !  Hence, if yours is the same, you won't feel a thing but just need to take it easy as there may be a little light cramping and general post-op tiredness.

Completely agree with everything Hopeleeds said, especially the not drinking part.  I stopped at the start of November, which is quite extreme but usually I am knackered in January after Christmas party blowouts and I just didn't want to do it this year and wanted to be firing on all cylinders for my treatment.  By comparison, a friend of mine has had full ivf once and two FET, all of which have worked so she has 3 kids and she loves a good blowout boozeup a couple of weeks before treatment!
I was told that on the day that I got 14 eggs (age 37), then I got a call on saturday morning to be told that 9 had fertilised.  As the days go on, I expect the number to drop.  I've been booked in for day 3 transfer Monday morning but hospital have said I might get an early call to reschedule for day 5.

xxxx


----------



## lrose (Oct 19, 2014)

Wow thank you everyone for sharing all of your experiences! 

That makes a lot more sense as to what will happen afterwards now. Hopeleeds best of luck to you and your partner for tomorrow! I was the same with the cyst at the start. With the number of embryos that are put back...my clinic said if they get to day 3 and don't look as healthy they will get me in and put two back but if they get to day 5 they would only ever put one back? Is this the same guidelines at your clinic??

Thank you Cloudy and Caprily too! Caprily I was told that I would be heavily sedated but not fully knocked out. Nurse said it would feel like I had drank a bottle of wine or two! haha! Think I'd prefer to be knocked out personally but will just go with whatever they say. Yes I agree and feel the same way...my last drink was Christmas time. 

Such an exciting time and scary time! Just got loads and loads of other stuff going on at same time which could be a good or bad thing not sure. All happened at same time but is what it is!

xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I was told I would be sedated and I was, but I was too completely knocked out by the drugs and can only remember waking up saying "owwwwww I have cramp". It wasn't particularly painful but I am always quite dramatic when under the influence of meds  

My clinic allows 2 transfers on day 3, and one on day 5: they only take them to day 5 if there are 3 or more equally good embies.

Good luck tomorrow, let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## hopeleeds (Nov 8, 2014)

HI Irose 

Well the hospital called this morning and out of the 4 eggs that were fertilised we have 3 good ones two of which are speeding ahead and developing quickly not sure if this is a good thing or not but I take it has a good thing we always over analyse don't we.  They are doing the transfer today and even thou working from home until then I cant stop thinking of those 3 embryo's.  The embroyolgists have been great and have said they want to put all 3 back in today but they have to speak to the consultant first but I know that the consultant said and asked us to agree to 3 been put back in right from the beginning what will be will be but please let one at least stick and what ever happens after that happens must say thou each of those embryo's are already part of me and I know it so daft but I am so protective of them all.  I am thinking of you and hope everything work out for you I know for us its that dreaded two weeks wait if all goes well thinking of you and hope that all our dreams come true xxx


----------

